

Bleezer coder: 1/3 of his time spent evaluating incorrect APIs or fixing open source code - ilamont
http://thestandard.com/news/2008/07/15/bleezer-my-first-personal-software-project

======
silentbicycle
To restate part of this more positively:

People who are skilled at writing clearly or translating can contribute a
great deal to open source software. It isn't all about writing code.

------
mechanical_fish
Only one third? That's pretty good!

"How much time you spend fixing the open-source code" is the wrong metric.
"How much time you _didn't_ spend writing that open-source code from scratch
in the first place" is the metric. (Open source sometimes fails that one, too
-- there are times when you ask yourself whether you should have just started
from scratch -- but it passes more often than it fails.)

